# Just Cause 2



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

> Just Cause 2 is an open world action-adventure video game developed by Avalanche Studios, published by Eidos Interactive,[4] and distributed by Square Enix. It is the sequel to the 2006 video game Just Cause.[5][6]
> Just Cause 2 employs the Avalanche Engine 2.0, an updated version of the engine used in Just Cause.[6] The game is set on the other side of the world from the original Just Cause, on the fictional island of Panau. The island is located in the south-east of Asia. Panau has varied terrain, from desert to alpine to rainforest. Rico Rodriguez returns as the protagonist, aiming to overthrow the evil dictator Pandak "Baby" Panay and confront his former mentor, Tom Sheldon



The game Has something to hook you on for couple of hours.Its a really fun game.
Like you can jump from a moving boat.And come down in a parachute


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 5, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey first of all i coudnt find the Just cause 2 thread.So i created a new one.
> This game is really good.Just started playing today
> 
> Grappling hook is good



Its Awesome!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

The game is very good if you don't mind unrealistic actions and all. I enjoyed it.


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2012)

Just Cause 2 was the first game which I played.. after buying my New Rig/Graphics Card very memorable game.. I still have loads of missions to complete.. currently busy with BF3 so im not playing Just Cause 2..


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

Charan said:


> Just Cause 2 was the first game which I played.. after buying my New Rig/Graphics Card very memorable game.. I still have loads of missions to complete.. currently busy with BF3 so im not playing Just Cause 2..



Same here.
It was the first game i played with my new graphic card.


----------



## koolent (May 5, 2012)

Aah.. Just a gr8 gam, gr8 gfx.. I wonder when I'll get my graphics..

Just Cause is a really spmething different in all matters..


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

^ Yea
i Made The AA To 8 The fps dropped to 28-34


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> The game is very good if you don't mind unrealistic actions and all. I enjoyed it.



Yeah, baring some of those unrealistic action, game is awesome. But most of the gameplay is consumed in increasing "chaos" rather than in the missions. Thing I liked most about this game is that you can drive/ride/fly any vehicle ranging from cars to bikes to ATVs to boats to Jet Fighters to helicopters(even autorickshaws ). Just go to a airport, get into a plane and take it to the sky.
And navigation using Grappling hook and parachute is brilliant and faster than any land vehicle.


----------



## Maddd (May 5, 2012)

Its a great fun to just spread chaos and complete the missions.
The thing I like the most is to use grappling hook and parachute to move to any place and its very fast too!


----------



## koolent (May 5, 2012)

^^ and ooh, oooh..

The agency Gyrocopter is a must.. all the vehicles except that dirt bike are awesome


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

Good fun it was, beautiful as well. But mountains were pretty empty imo.

JC3 should feature livestock in jungles and mountains.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

For chasing and moving fast I prefer bikes alongwith parachutes. Combine them and no one can shoot and touch you.


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

its a great game.... loads of mindless action... fun to play.

everyone should try those small planes that u get delivered...its great to travel!


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

Enjoying Playing just cause2...Loved the mission of  climbing the buliding.
And pulling a car with the tractor


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Enjoying Playing just cause2...Loved the mission of  climbing the buliding.
> And pulling a car with the tractor



Its the first mission after rescuing our guy from a building.
It took me a lot of time to figure out what to do exactly.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

^^ Same.I figured out,how to get to top of the buliding by mistake


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Enjoying Playing just cause2...Loved the mission of  climbing the buliding.
> And pulling a car with the tractor



yup that was awesome i remember .. after this mission i dont know where to go...

the best think i liked is that its menu is very eye catching..


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2012)

just saw the gameplay on youtube ll play once i get my rig.

The jump he makes and the stunt made me lol

i think it has one of the good gun shooting sounds


----------



## sarthak (May 6, 2012)

Just Cause 2.................. a mind blowing game ! Some people are put-off by those unrealistic stunts, but I simply love them  Seriously, which other game gives you the ability to grapple hook on the air plane you were just flying or give  you unlimited  parachutes ?


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2012)

not to forget the sound track on the menu


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 7, 2012)

I have completed the story mode and all the side missions(except few races) but still the game is just 40% complete. I don't know what will it take to complete it 100% may be collecting all the collectibles which are too much in number.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

Of course for 100% you need to do everything the game has to offer.


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

How long did you take to complete the game.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

I haven't complete this game yet. Kind of left in middle.


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

In Concrete Jungle Benchmark when it becomes night FPS drops to 25-35


----------



## Alok (May 7, 2012)

I did it 98% , two aircraft races i was failing again and again so left.

The thing attracted me much was a balloon hotel/casino over clouds . I get there with a chopper.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How long did you take to complete the game.



Currently the "Hours Played" displays 42 hours but when I completed the story mode it was 18 hours. Game is not so long but it took so much time because I used to wander around the city too much.
Even now when I get bored by other games I play it to ride choppers, drive in the mountains, fly aircrafts and cause some chaos.



Kola2842 said:


> I did it 98% , two aircraft races i was failing again and again so left.
> 
> The thing attracted me much was a balloon hotel/casino over clouds . I get there with a chopper.



98% is too much.........I don't think I am ever going to reach it. Some aircraft races are very tough.
And that hotel over the clouds is awesome. Once I tried to bring it down by crashing a passenger plane into it


----------



## justme101 (May 12, 2012)

Really an awesome game fellas...!!! i used to play it on my old GPU and old 15" monitor but i after i got a bigger screen the GPU took ages for it to start and would be stuck on the loading screen. After getting the new card i wanted the mindless action again with mods from the net so installed it again and getting around 26-35 FPS on almost high settings..!! will post a screenshot of the settings page later..!!!


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Currently the "Hours Played" displays 42 hours but when I completed the story mode it was 18 hours. Game is not so long but it took so much time because I used to wander around the city too much.
> Even now when I get bored by other games I play it to ride choppers, drive in the mountains, fly aircrafts and cause some chaos.
> 
> 
> ...



*Did you succeed?*


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

^ Ofcourse not.


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2012)

Will resume Just cause 2 today 

Hey guys how do i get more missions.
I finsh the 2nd mission in which u have to take the technician to gulang pang(I guess thats what its called) i finish that mission now where do i go


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

Don't remember exactly but I guess they gets marked on your map.


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2012)

^^ Nop


----------



## Nanducob (May 12, 2012)

Any one did chaos to 100 percentage?


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Nop



those are. Look for star like mark on map.(strongholds) go there in highlighted area start mission.


----------



## Nipun (May 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Will resume Just cause 2 today
> 
> Hey guys how do i get more missions.
> I finsh the 2nd mission in which u have to take the technician to gulang pang(I guess thats what its called) i finish that mission now where do i go


Cause chaos.


----------



## montsa007 (May 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Ofcourse not.



LOL, I played the game a few months back but quit as I of running around in circles.

Try these nasty moves all using a grapple hook,

-When getting chased, climb the roof of your car and hook the enemy car on the road, this can even be done on regular traffic, watch them jump  (I did this for the first mission)
-Hook soldiers to cars and watch them get tossed 
-Hook a car to a plane/chopper
-Hook up 2 soldiers


----------



## Nipun (May 12, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> LOL, I played the game a few months back but quit as I of running around in circles.
> 
> Try these nasty moves all using a grapple hook,
> 
> ...


Already tried all that.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 12, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> LOL, I played the game a few months back but quit as I of running around in circles.
> 
> Try these nasty moves all using a grapple hook,
> 
> ...



I used to hook car to a chopper and take it to a high mountain and come down from there in the car. Funny game.



serpent16 said:


> Will resume Just cause 2 today
> 
> Hey guys how do i get more missions.
> I finsh the 2nd mission in which u have to take the technician to gulang pang(I guess thats what its called) i finish that mission now where do i go



To unlock agency missions(story missions) you have cause some serious amount of chaos. you can also complete some stronghold takeover missions in the meantime for all the three factions.


----------



## sarthak (May 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Will resume Just cause 2 today
> 
> Hey guys how do i get more missions.
> I finsh the 2nd mission in which u have to take the technician to gulang pang(I guess thats what its called) i finish that mission now where do i go



You just captured a stronghold. Now there are missions near the stronghold which are marked on the map which you can complete. You can also capture more strongholds for the same or other factions to get more missions. For the Agency missions which progress the story you have to build up chaos. The easiest way is to do the missions which also add to chaos. 



montsa007 said:


> LOL, I played the game a few months back but quit as I of running around in circles.
> 
> Try these nasty moves all using a grapple hook,
> 
> ...



Another one : hook Baby Panay's statue to a car and pull down the statue.


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 12, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Another one : hook Baby Panay's statue to a car and pull down the statue.



Most cars don't have that much power to pull the statue down. You have to use a truck for that.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

Ah means my memory served well they get marked on map.


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Most cars don't have that much power to pull the statue down. You have to use a truck for that.



Some race cars do have that power, use a long range to hook the car, go reverse and go full speed!


----------



## LKV5649 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah the statue can be pulled down easily with any car, as long as you have enough momentum 

Anyone caused 100% chaos yet? I'm at 86.4%


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 14, 2012)

yeah, those high speed sports cars have enough power to pull it down. But those cars are mainly found in the main city only. They are rarely seen in the rest of the island.


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> yeah, those high speed sports cars have enough power to pull it down. But those cars are mainly found in the main city only. They are rarely seen in the rest of the island.



There's a heaven called 'black market dealer'


----------



## Nipun (May 15, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> There's a heaven called 'black market dealer'


----------



## Nanducob (May 21, 2012)

''This is not an important TXT file''

^^any1 here understands this



LKV5649 said:


> Yeah the statue can be pulled down easily with any car, as long as you have enough momentum
> 
> Anyone caused 100% chaos yet? I'm at 86.4%



chaos cant be 100 %,its the percentage of the area u finished,look for vehicle parts,armour,money and destroy everything like transformers,fuel tanks,satellite dish etc etc .then it will become 100 % and you ll get '''settlement completed'' message,i only found out lately


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

LKV5649 said:


> Anyone caused 100% chaos yet? I'm at 86.4%



you are saying about a settlement(village or place) chaose percentage. This is not overall but of that specific place.
A settlement is completed only by making chaose over specific things like dish, water tank towers, statues, petrol-pumps, big cylinders etc. And it increases also with the "hidden boxes" of upgrade and money.

There are many villages and places, you have to do each 100% to unlock more settlement missions , unlock vehicles/weapons etc and progress the game.


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> you are saying about a settlement(village or place) chaose percentage. This is not overall but of that specific place.
> A settlement is completed only by making chaose over specific things like dish, water tank towers, statues, petrol-pumps, big cylinders etc. And it increases also with the "hidden boxes" of upgrade and money.
> 
> There are many villages and places, you have to do each 100% to unlock more settlement missions , unlock vehicles/weapons etc and progress the game.


scorpio"yeah yeah yeah"


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

Any one completed 'Miles High Club' level,its awesome


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

Presently in the mission in which you have to steal the armored car


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Any one completed 'Miles High Club' level,its awesome



after how much percentage completion does this mission comes? m at 6% completion


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

For missions just go about destory petrol pumps,blast cars etc


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> after how much percentage completion does this mission comes? m at 6% completion


where its written 6 percentage?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> where its written 6 percentage?



when you save the game....it shows the completion progress


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

65 hours and just 33% completion... thats how good the game is... I ignore the story and just go on rampage, I think I'm yet to do last couple of missions... I think story is something that will remain unfinished for a long time for me since I should first destroy the entire infrastructure before killing the Dictator 

I wish AMD comes up with a 3D solution for this game. I intend to buy a 3DTV in recent future and would love to play this game in 3D. Cannot invest in Nvidia card and 3D Vision just for this game... prayer on my lips...

btw do not forget to MOD the game justcause2mods.com I bought couple of DLCs as well. I got booster pack for parachute (makes travel faster) and boom boom pack... use mods for non-stop booster performance and unlimited ammunition  go boom boom


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

I never use cheats and mods in games.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

yes no cheats until it becomes impossible to complete


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

Use the MODS once and you will be delighted how much MORE fun you can have playing this... just do not apply mod that gives you "God Mode", so you can die once in a while and feel vulnerable against bullets and bombs 

Blowing everything with RPG is great and with unlimited ammo means you can just stand in the center of the road and blow everything. I stand on the road and start blowing general public. Police jeep comes in half-a-minute and it is at such a high speed that if you happen to hit it with RPG, it would blow awesomely... ha ha ha... i love the game for being so cheesy 

Found another mod with increased air/water traffic... So whenever I'm flying with parachute boosters, I can see loads of planes passing by and can hijack any of those and wreck havoc somewhere nearby... No need to go to the airport to fly a jet and use it for Chaos  Not to mention another Mod where everything is free(not saying there is not enough money in the game) but then why spend anything...

Would not have used Mods had it been a proper RPG-style game


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

TBH I prefer to do things the traditional way. Just my preference, my opinion.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 19, 2012)

Even I like doing things without mods in all games(except minecraft).


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 19, 2012)

I rarely use cheats and trainers while playing and use it only when I have completed the game first. I must say, some games are delightful to play using trainers. Like in NFS Hot Pursuit, make weapons unlimited and enjoy the chase/race


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have completed the game once then its OK to use cheat for fun as you already know what is going to happen so making it dramatic is always good and fun.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

I personally dont care what is going to happen in Just Cause 2 ending  For me, the game is just about blowing stuff in a beautiful world, but its like doing the same thing over and over, mods in this case just let you do things in a different way, possibly extending its lifespan 

 I had stopped playing the game sometime back, just started again trying out the mods 

I'll never use mods in say BF3 SP or Crysis or Far Cry, JC2 is out of that league. Ha ha ha Applying mods is as simple as making a folder and pasting couple of files, you dont like it, delete the file, unlike other games where you would have to reinstall the game.

Hope JC3 comes soon


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

Started this game finally after getting on Steam. Kinda actually enjoying it. Feels like Batman with that Grapling hook thing 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/2012-12-03_00001.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/2012-12-03_00002.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! Future missions are gonna be more fun and enjoying!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Started this game finally after getting on Steam. Kinda actually enjoying it. Feels like Batman with that Grapling hook thing ]



Your opinion about the Batman thing will soon change, don't worry. You'll enjoy the game though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally found the "White Tiger" today. It seems even a distance of 8 KM is so huge in the game. Navigation takes more time for me(I'm not using the extraction thing too much)

Took many screenshots. Will upload them when am using Broadband again.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally found the "White Tiger" today. It seems even a distance of 8 KM is so huge in the game. Navigation takes more time for me(I'm not using the extraction thing too much)
> 
> Took many screenshots. Will upload them when am using Broadband again.



Grapple ground at a distance, and immediately press space for fast commute. Then slingshot to direct the parachute.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

how the hell is one supposed to fly a plane in this game? In the mission where we have kidnap "Little Guy" I could move plane but could on raise it. It plunged straight into the water at the end of runway.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> how the hell is one supposed to fly a plane in this game? In the mission where we have kidnap "Little Guy" I could move plane but could on raise it. It plunged straight into the water at the end of runway.



Shift key only provides the throttle. Press the Down arrow key to raise the altitude of the plane while approaching the end of the runway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

@utkarsh73 down key gives altitude?  

I was pressing up key thinking it will give me altitude. Anyways thanks a lot for the info


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

Game kind of feels repetitive. All stronghold missions are same although other missions are bit different. Just completed the agent rescue mission "mountain rescue" 


But the game is too much fun to free roam around the whole place. The HUGE MAP IS AMAZING


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ The game doesn't feel repetitive but its is repetitive. But like you said so much fun and huge map and nice gameplay makes up for it.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

I stopped playing this after completing 2 missions cause I dont know how to get missions


----------



## Nipun (Dec 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> I stopped playing this after completing 2 missions cause I dont know how to get missions




Go to the nearest icon you find.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

u mean like this

*www.gameblogs4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/justcause2map.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ there will be some icons in faction place as when you hover mouse over it a mission name comes. Hit 1 in keyboard to set waypoint and go there.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

hmmm i see ll try it today


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

I discovered that we can infact land a plane on a runway 

Was flying a plane when I slowed down the plane to an absolute standstill the wheels suddenly came out and I was able to land it.

Last time I tried to land; the ending  was a big pile of fire


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 18, 2013)

IMO its a very beautiful and underrated game.
Anybody here completed the game(300+locations)?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya agree, most missons are like-Go destroy this tower, that tower so Ya it is kinda repetitive


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> IMO its a very beautiful and underrated game.
> Anybody here completed the game(300+locations)?



I certainly will. I think I have completed 4 or maybe 5 agency missions. Difficulty is stating to get quite high now.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> hmmm i see ll try it today


After the first two missions, you'll need to cause a bit of chaos by blowing government structures. After that the missions will appear. Later you don't need to do this stuff as the chaos rating earned by completing a mission is enough for the next mission to appear.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2013)

Nearing a new Agency Mission(6th mission).
Just got the achievement of "Discovering 100 locations"

Chaos is a permanent fixture for me now


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 20, 2013)

Kafler Kampadre !


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2013)

Just Cause 2 Multiplayer - Beta test NOW!

Will try it out by tomorrow for sure


----------



## theserpent (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ Is it real :O


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Just Cause 2 Multiplayer - Beta test NOW!
> 
> Will try it out by tomorrow for sure



This has been in development for a long time..

Update: A friend tells me that multiplayer is available for a long time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Is it real :O


Very much.


Nipun said:


> Update: A friend tells me that multiplayer is available for a long time.


Yeah. I just too found this out. But it'll be loads of fun


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 21, 2013)

Completed 10% in 18 hours.completed the 4th satellite mission with real pain in controlling the jetplane.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2013)

Had a short session of the multiplayer. Took a few screenshots but missed the epic moments as I was too busy playing. Will post screenshots soon.

757 people on 1 server. I don't know how its taking it. But the huge map is keeping things relatively controlled


----------



## Nipun (Apr 21, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Had a short session of the multiplayer. Took a few screenshots but missed the epic moments as I was too busy playing. Will post screenshots soon.
> 
> 757 people on 1 server. I don't know how its taking it. But the huge map is keeping things relatively controlled



Must be fun. Awaiting screenies.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 21, 2013)

HAving fun playing multiplayer . but how to earn money in the game ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2013)

*s20.postimg.org/mkdnc6s61/2013_04_21_00002.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/g44om3jmh/2013_04_21_00003.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/tz2z4ke1l/2013_04_21_00004.jpg

Sorry I couldn't take much. The session was only 30 minutes long and a powercut made things worse. But this is similar GTA IV MP; but madness is a lot more


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2013)

*jc-mp.com

A new multiplayer session is on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2013)

This weekends Just Cause 2 multiplayer explained in one pic-

*img.krow.me/di/R4IX/2013-07-28_00001.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ Cheat ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ No, multiplayer games don't allow typing chears 

The "boost" thing was broken that let us FLYYyyyyy!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

whats the aim here in multiplayer...do you have teams or what ?


----------



## Saransh verma (Jul 29, 2013)

Doing destruction rather than doing missions makes it a great game....,,,also,,its mist enjoyable with mods like : superman mode ,flash mode , nuke etc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

Just cause 2 is a very enjoyable game but some levels like flying jets, aeroplanes are not at all my way. So I just uninstalled it forever...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 29, 2013)

Just started just cause 2.

Shiva


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> whats the aim here in multiplayer...do you have teams or what ?



There are 2 modes:

1. Free Roam- Do anything you want(which most people play).

2. Faction Mode- Make a faction, capture territory and stuff.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2013)

Ohhh... will try to check out


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ Download the game from Steam. Another test next weekend(hopefully).
*www.jc-mp.com


----------

